# New Cumberland?



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Has the walleye/sauger fishing been any good?


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

yes the walleye and saugeye and whitebass are hitting pretty well though it was slowing down a bit they are still in there you just might have to work for them a little harder pike island is about the same bundle up it pretty cold in the morning and at evening good luck big_fish


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i was at new cumberland dam this morning from 8:30 am to 1 pm and caught maybe 8 fish the biggest 1 was around 2 to 2 1/2 pounds, there was 3 of us down there and no one was really catching anything. it was a sucky day at the dam


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Fished it today for a few hours after going to pike island and finding it unfishable. Water was clear at new cumberland but no one was catching anything.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

You can always check here:http://www.lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/text/pitrpti.txt
before going down. I see the water is up almost 2 ft from early this morning. It generally runs about 12.5 ft, give or take a half dozen inches. 15' is usually considered prime for Cumberland. I didn't make it down this weekend as I normally do, due to mechanical problems, but will most likely make it down this weekend. It'll be a good bit colder tho.....!!!! Hmmm., less people? The colder it gets, the more space up on the wall you'll have.
Hey Joe, did you see a guy down there today named Mike? He only lives a few streets away from you. He's on vacation this week, so he's either chasing deer, or there, chasing walleye!


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

do u know what street he lives on? and u forgot to send me a message if u was going to make it down sunday. i went by my self, steve had the craps lol. i hit pike island from 8 am to 10 am and ran back up to cumberland for an hour 
i caught some white bass and a large mouth bass at pike island when i was there and didnt catch a thing at cumberland talk to u later
when i got to cumberland there was only 1 guy there and he was from wv and another guy showed up later but im not sure where he was from


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks for the link.I think the guy your talking about was there he said he lived at the top of the hill and was on vacation this week. I think he was driving a red suv. If so he didn't have any luck while I was there. This was at approx. 2:30


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

good thing I didnt drive down but if I was their I would have showed you how to catch them


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes Goodday, that's him, maroon Durango. Maybe had his boy Matt with him? Inquisitive little curly haired freckled faced kid, loves to fish...pretty good too! Joe, it's the street that runs perpendicular to the cheese place. Sorry, forgot to email. Spent over $150 getting my Jeep going, could'nt afford to go this week.
Anyhow, if you go to that site now, less than 12 hours since I last visited, it's now up to 20'. That's unfishable for the most part. Of course you'll always find someone that'll try and fish it. It'll take 2-3 days, maybe more to come down in the 13-16' range. Gotta get to work............


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

It's now up to about 25 feet. I don't recall ever seeing it that high, and I've been watching for awhile now! I'm guessing that it's gonna take 3 to 6 days to come down to good levels again. If anyone heads down, post...I'm curious. I suppose you could fish about 1/4 mile down from the dam, it would still be pretty rapid.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

hey snake, me and steve was going to hit there tomorrow but changed our minds. i told him about the site u said to go to and what u said about the height of the water. we are going to head down some other time. im curious if anyone else goes down too and if they do any good


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

JK1912 said:


> good thing I didnt drive down but if I was their I would have showed you how to catch them



HA..HA..HA..HA..HA.. ya what ever  ! You would have been there if you wasn't trying the make you car quiet. Well, now you can sneek up on us.....


(we don't tell everything  )


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

Snake69,

I think what goodday was telling you is only part true the red SUV was a Tracker or something small like that. When goodday and I was out there we where looking for a Bait shop is the one by Pike island the only one around?






(We don't tell everything  )


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

A bait store by which dam? I normally don't go to Pike because it's a 2 hr drive from my place, plus the easy accessibility aka...lots of people! Normally when I go to Cumberland, I get my bait:leeches, minnies, crawlers, in advance. 
That's because there isn't alot of places to get bait down there. If you go to Chester WV, there's a gas station at the light, in the back of the gas station the ol man sells bait. I think it' a bit expensive. I guess he can overcharge tho, when he's the only one for 20-30 miles.
CatfishRich, that Tracker you saw, the guy driving it, a bit on the short side, wearing a pittsburgh hockey coat? Don't know Hockey, so can't recall team name. He does live up over the hill, about 5 min away. Name is Ray Vaughn. (And I already asked if he's related to the Stevie Ray Vaughn  )And CatfishRich, have I ever met you down there? I've run into alot of people down at Cumberland from Canton and a few from Akron too. Just curious....


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

anyone still fishin' New Cumberland?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Not recently, but if I lived where you do, I'd be there a few times a week!!!! It's an hour and a half for me. Considering how cold, it really isn't worth the drive, knowing I may only last 2-3 hours before I'm freezing my cojones off!! First time a weekend gets up to 35, maybe 40, I'll be back! If you go, be sure and post!


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

I'll be fishing the Brilliant area on Friday afternoon. I'll let you know how I do.


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

I have only been down once just about a 2 hr ride for me goodday goes more than me. The guy with the little suv, I think that might be the guy your asking about. I dont rember the coat he had on but he was a short guy with glasses lived on hill he said, nice guy...


----------

